# Day 30 of 30 Day Shred tomorrow! Update: Before & After Pics!



## sevenofnine

I am on day 30 of the 30DS tomorrow! I will post my before and after pictures on here, although I'm terrified that there won't be a difference. 

I cut all snacking out, except for fruit and veggies in moderation, and started eating smaller portions. Clean eating, no processed foods. 

I am out of town Saturday and Sunday, and will start Ripped in 30 on Monday!!! Anyone up for it??

:flower:


----------



## MrsButterfly

Well done you!

I have the DVD gathering dust and really need to get into it. How have you found it? I have been doing the 5:2 diet for two weeks and lost 4 lbs but now need to get the exercise in to shift the rest I think.

Will be using your pics as motivation!


----------



## sevenofnine

MrsButterfly said:


> Well done you!
> 
> I have the DVD gathering dust and really need to get into it. How have you found it? I have been doing the 5:2 diet for two weeks and lost 4 lbs but now need to get the exercise in to shift the rest I think.
> 
> Will be using your pics as motivation!

I'm about to do my day 30 work out! :happydance:

I found it difficult, but I tried one day of Ripped in 30 two days ago, and my legs STILL hurt from that! It was a lot harder!

Good job for losing 4lbs!!!! I find the diet part even harder than the exercise, honestly. :blush: But I'm not doing terribly...

I will take pics after my work out... I really hope there's at least SOME improvement!!


----------



## sevenofnine

Here are my before & after pics!
Left is day 1, and right is today, day 30!

Although I did do clean eating, and smaller portions, no desserts or snacking other than fruit or veggies in moderation, I actually lost less than 1lb. Probably a total of 1/2lb.

Starting weight: 143.5
Ending weight: 142.9

So no real weight lost. I lost a bit during week 2/3, but then I seemed to gain it back, even though my calorie count was in check!

I saw the biggest improvement the last 10 days. Honestly, the day 1, 10, and 20 pics all pretty much look the same to me. Then all of a sudden, there was a bigger change between day 20 and 30!

Now I am going to do Ripped in 30! I have a long way to go, but I am happy so far! Any progress is still progress!! My tummy is still very fluffy, but that's okay, I will just work as hard as I can and be happy with being healthy!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Looking good! Well done you!


----------



## PaulysBabe13

Wow, your doing so great! Go you!! Keep up the good work, its paying off!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mooshoo

Well done you really look fab


----------



## sevenofnine

Thanks! :)


----------



## milena

well done..!:thumbup:
Keep self motivated!


----------



## Chelle26

Well uve convinced me too buy !!!


----------

